# SDX15 Question



## favelle (Jan 19, 2009)

Putting this in a 400L vented enclosure, is the BASH 500 enough power to drive this sub?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: SDX15*

Yes, the amp can also be optimized with the appropriate hi-pass filter depending on what tuning frequency you choose.


----------



## favelle (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: SDX15*



Mike P. said:


> Yes, the amp can also be optimized with the appropriate hi-pass filter depending on what tuning frequency you choose.


But do you think the Bash-500 produces enough juice for this driver?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: SDX15*

Yes. Allowing 5 db for room gain it would produce 115 db down to 16 hz with a 15 tuning in 400 liters.


----------



## favelle (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: SDX15*



Mike P. said:


> Yes. Allowing 5 db for room gain it would produce 115 db down to 16 hz with a 15 tuning in 400 liters.


Thanks Mike. You're a huge help on these forums. Did you ever model that SDX Quartet 10 you built? I heard it was quite the little performer.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: SDX15*

I modeled the sub beofre I built it. If you meant measure, no I haven't gotten around to it. The sub is a fine performer for small rooms and apartments. The SPL numbers I posted on it were from 1 meter with the sub in a corner. There was definitely a lot of room gain going on in that specific room.


----------



## marianjaxx (Jun 28, 2009)

Hello! 
I didn't want to open another threat with almost the same name 
I would like to buy one of SDX 15" but, didn't get any respons from CSS about the total shipping cost and if they could send it in Europe (Romania), I hope i can get an answer here.

Thank you indeed, Marian


----------



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi,

Just did a search through my emails and didn't find anything from Romania. Shipping is expensive at US $335 so you might wish to consider ordering from our distributor in Finland.

Bob


----------



## marianjaxx (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for your prompt answer, but, I still have a problem, I can,t understand anything because the site it isn't in english , it's in their language. I hope I went to the correct site.


----------



## marianjaxx (Jun 28, 2009)

I:dunno: saw that on their site the price is double compare to you're price 270 usd-349 euro+shipping ,i think is the same thing , or more expensive


----------



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

marianjaxx said:


> I:dunno: saw that on their site the price is double compare to you're price 270 usd-349 euro+shipping ,i think is the same thing , or more expensive


Hi,

Perhaps we can take this off line. Send me an email at rjreimer (at) shaw.ca and I'll give you the exact price as the US $271 does include an allowance for shipping which would come off the $335.

Bob


----------

